# بخش دانش آموزی > منابع کنکور > منابع زمین شناسی >  __ زمين شناسي 30  درصد __

## Seyed Chester

*سلام دوستان خسته نباشيد 
همينطور كه از عنوان مشخصه 
ميخوام زمين شناسيو حدود 
30%
بزنم
ميخواستم بدونم جزوه اي هست بتونه كمكم كنه 
يا براي 
سي درصد زمين از كجاهاي كتاب بخونم كه اسون باشه و نياز به وقت زيادي نباشه و بتونم تستشو قطعي بزنم ( يعني حل مسله اينا نباشه )
متشكرم بابت راهنماييتون*

----------


## _evil.girl

سلام سید 
اگه 30 درصد برای بهبود رتبه کل میخوای در رتبه های زیر 1000 هیچ تاثیری در بهبود رتبه کل نداره و حداقل باید بالای 40 بزنی نمونه کارنامه های زیادی در گزینه دو وجود داره که میتونی صحت حرفم رو ببینی 
اما در رتبه های بالای هزار کاهش میده هر چه رتبه بالاتر باشه میزان کاهش بیشتر ه یعنی مثلا 10k رو میرسونه به 9k یا 3500 رو میرسونه به 3000
اینکه چی بخونی اولا ،پیشنهاد میدم موکول کن خوندن ش رو به بعد عید چون حفظی و دائم در حال فراموشی هست زمین 
و به نظرم اگه بتونی همه فصول زمین 3 رو بخونی یا 6 فصل اول زمین سوم با پیش 1 کافی و عالیه و نیازی به منبع مکمل نیست کتاب درسی رو بخون با تست آزمون های آزمایشی و کنکور

----------


## Seyed Chester

> سلام سید 
> اگه 30 درصد برای بهبود رتبه کل میخوای در رتبه های زیر 1000 هیچ تاثیری در بهبود رتبه کل نداره و حداقل باید بالای 40 بزنی نمونه کارنامه های زیادی در گزینه دو وجود داره که میتونی صحت حرفم رو ببینی 
> اما در رتبه های بالای هزار کاهش میده هر چه رتبه بالاتر باشه میزان کاهش بیشتر ه یعنی مثلا 10k رو میرسونه به 9k یا 3500 رو میرسونه به 3000
> اینکه چی بخونی اولا ،پیشنهاد میدم موکول کن خوندن ش رو به بعد عید چون حفظی و دائم در حال فراموشی هست زمین 
> و به نظرم اگه بتونی همه فصول زمین 3 رو بخونی یا 6 فصل اول زمین سوم با پیش 1 کافی و عالیه و نیازی به منبع مکمل نیست کتاب درسی رو بخون با تست آزمون های آزمایشی و کنکور


سلام متشكرم از راهنماييتون 
نه گفتم حقيقتش ٣٠ درصدي هم بزنم براي داروسازي اگر بشه 
قضيه بهبود رتبه كل رو در جريان نيستم يعني ميتونه تو ثبت ناممون براي پزشكي يا پيرا پزشكي و پرستاري هم تاثير گذار باشه ايا؟
باز هم متشكرم

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *سلام دوستان خسته نباشيد 
> همينطور كه از عنوان مشخصه 
> ميخوام زمين شناسيو حدود 
> 30%
> بزنم
> ميخواستم بدونم جزوه اي هست بتونه كمكم كنه 
> يا براي 
> سي درصد زمين از كجاهاي كتاب بخونم كه اسون باشه و نياز به وقت زيادي نباشه و بتونم تستشو قطعي بزنم ( يعني حل مسله اينا نباشه )
> متشكرم بابت راهنماييتون*


سلام سید واسه زمین اگه میخوای 30 بزنی همایش زمین چلاجور کافیه حدود 4.5 ساعته تو تلگرامم ریخته اگه نداری خصوصی پیام بده واست کانالشو بفرستم در ضمن جزوه ام رو این ویدیو های چلاجور هست خخخخ اصلاً لازم نیست چیزی بنویسی فقط 4.5 ساعت همایشو حسابی میبینی .
اما اگه میخوای یکم بیشتر وقت بذاری تا 40 45 بزنی بازم راه دارم واست یه راهم اینه که زمین سوم چلاجور رو هم ببینی اون یکم وقتت رو بیشتر میگیره ولی الحق چلاجور کاری میکنه قشنگ زمین رو مثل یه استاد بتونی تدریس کنی!!! اونم با تایم خیلی کم! خیلی محشره...پارسال همایش گذاشت شهرمون هر چی دوستم بهم گفت بیا بریم نرفتم چون نا امید بودم ...ولی اونایی که رفتن خیلی راضی بودن... اگه فیلمای سومشو خواستی تو خصوصی بگو بهت یه آدرس میدم فقط یکم فیلماش قدیمیه ولی خیلی توپه خیلی.

----------


## _evil.girl

> سلام متشكرم از راهنماييتون 
> نه گفتم حقيقتش ٣٠ درصدي هم بزنم براي داروسازي اگر بشه 
> قضيه بهبود رتبه كل رو در جريان نيستم يعني ميتونه تو ثبت ناممون براي پزشكي يا پيرا پزشكي و پرستاري هم تاثير گذار باشه ايا؟
> باز هم متشكرم


نه تاثیری در زیر گروه یک نداره 
ولی برای زیر گروه دو رتبه 1000 رو میاره حدود 700
خواهش میکنم

----------


## rashinmobasheri

زمین پیش دانشگاهی رو فقط بخونید 

ترجیحا نیم سال دوم اگر وقت کم دارید.

----------


## Fawzi

5فصل اول سوم
5فصل دوم پیش
فصول تست خیز  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Seyed Chester

دوستان
براي زمين شناسي كتاب كار ( كتاب كنكوري يني  :Yahoo (21): ) هم لازمه بگيرم يا تستاي كانون و خوندن متن كافيه ؟

----------


## God_of_war

از من میشنوی کتاب درسی رو بخون تضمینی هس ۳۰ درصد زدنت سوم رو بخون فقط

----------


## Morphine

> سلام سید واسه زمین اگه میخوای 30 بزنی همایش زمین چلاجور کافیه حدود 4.5 ساعته تو تلگرامم ریخته اگه نداری خصوصی پیام بده واست کانالشو بفرستم در ضمن جزوه ام رو این ویدیو های چلاجور هست خخخخ اصلاً لازم نیست چیزی بنویسی فقط 4.5 ساعت همایشو حسابی میبینی .
> اما اگه میخوای یکم بیشتر وقت بذاری تا 40 45 بزنی بازم راه دارم واست یه راهم اینه که زمین سوم چلاجور رو هم ببینی اون یکم وقتت رو بیشتر میگیره ولی الحق چلاجور کاری میکنه قشنگ زمین رو مثل یه استاد بتونی تدریس کنی!!! اونم با تایم خیلی کم! خیلی محشره...پارسال همایش گذاشت شهرمون هر چی دوستم بهم گفت بیا بریم نرفتم چون نا امید بودم ...ولی اونایی که رفتن خیلی راضی بودن... اگه فیلمای سومشو خواستی تو خصوصی بگو بهت یه آدرس میدم فقط یکم فیلماش قدیمیه ولی خیلی توپه خیلی.


به من آدرس کانال رو میدین؟

----------


## hani77

برادر میشه ادرس  کانالشو  به ما هم بگی

----------

